
The son of a migrant from Syria - hackuser
http://www.banksy.co.uk/index1.asp
======
detaro
2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10723992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10723992)

------
hackuser
Banksy, for those who don't know him, is probably the world's leading
street/graffiti artist.

